# Straw market - comments



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

A post from above makes it appear that straw may be hard to come by, please let us know what it is doing in your area? Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This week at Rock Valley,Iowa.70-80 a ton in lg sqrs and rds.Small sqrs usually around 3.00 a bale.

Rock Valley Hay

There is very little wheat grown here.Most is trucked in 100 miles or more from SD,ND,Neb.

A few yrs ago some Canadians were hauling straw to Rock Valley Auction and getting about $60-65 a ton for lg sqrs.700 mile haul.Now you tell me how the heck that works.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Little or No wheat in our area. We are currently sold out and have been for sometime. Looks to us that straw in localized areas maybe a little hard to come by this next fall. Talked to one operator today that was sell low quality hay as straw. But this may be just in our area? Mark


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Almost no wheat planted in northeast Missouri. Rained all of October & November. Trying to find some to bale, but no luck so far. No idea of what the price may be.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Around here wheat straw sells for about $3.00 a bale. I might bale a little more then I usually do but most years I get impaitent and sell it to cheap just to move it. We have wheat everywhere around here but a lot of it was no-tilled into cotton stalks


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

Here we are gonna try to bale all of the straw we can get out hands on. In my area I think its gonna be a little hotter commodity because we are losing alot of alfalfa acres. So in turn the straw will be blended with distillers to feed the cattle. IM guesiing bottom end 65 and higher


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

$3.25 avg per bale


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

I scrounged for two weeks and found a total of 800 bales in 2 locations (700 miles apart). Price is $120/ton picked up at their farm. I am selling for 190/ton to 225/ton delivered and have to truck it 350 to 425 miles one way.

Wheat growers are turning down $65/ton in the windrow. Looks like we may be out of the straw business. There is almost no straw available for 2010


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a few hundred oat straw bales up to 600 available right now.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

I put a 12ac field into wheat last fall to sell to the city folk for landscape ornaments since we are able to get $6-$7 a bale and usually sell out before the holiday seasons roll around. My problem now is that some of the erosion control guys in my area have found out that I will have straw in 2-3 weeks and have been burning up my phone line. So apparently there is not much straw in my area and there are quite a few highway construction projects starting up soon so I'm going to stick firm on my prices this year. We will see what happens


----------

